# Do Sikhs Believe In Creation Or Evolution?



## panja (Jun 9, 2004)

A: Sikhs believe that God created the whole universe. Earth while being in the universe is a creation of God and all the life on earth is a creation of God. It does not matter to a Sikh whether earth was created in seven days or it evolved in 4 billion years. If the earth was created then God created the earth and if the earth was evolved then God created the evolution of the earth. In addition, Guru Granth Sahib (The Holy Scripture of Sikhs) states remarkable information about the universe, galaxies, stars, planets and the moons. None of the information written in the scripture contradicts with the scientific facts. Furthermore, nothing in Guru Granth Sahib can be disproved with the help of science. However, scientific facts support the teachings of Guru Granth Sahib. 

http://www.realsikhism.com/faq/evolution.html


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Oct 7, 2007)

In my humble opinion (based on Jap Ji Sahib), human mind is incapable of comprehending God's acts. As mentioned in Jap Ji Sahib....Hukmi hovan aakar, hukum na kahiya jayee.....With His will (hukum) created this universe (aakar). His will (hukum) can not be comprehended (na kaheya jayee).


----------



## azizrasul (Oct 14, 2007)

The link gave the following point 'None of the information written in the scripture contradicts with the scientific facts. ' The verses given in the article seemed to be too general to say to  me that the sikh scriptures are authentic based on the verses relating to science. 

Let me ask this question, is there a verse or verses in the sikh scriptures relating to science (or anything else) that would prove to a non Sikh like me that the scriptures are genuine?


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Oct 14, 2007)

I am not sure what you meant by "scriptures are "geniune". Please explain little more what exactly you want to know. One word of caution though.....Using simple heuristics to analyze the scriptures is not the right way. One has to take measures to try to understand the teachings as a whole rather than one or two sentences from here and there.

Anyway, I will still try to find something for you, if you explain little more what you are trying to find.

Thanks


----------



## azizrasul (Oct 14, 2007)

> I am not sure what you meant by "scriptures are "geniune". Please explain little more what exactly you want to know. One word of caution though.....Using simple heuristics to analyze the scriptures is not the right way. One has to take measures to try to understand the teachings as a whole rather than one or two sentences from here and there.
> 
> Anyway, I will still try to find something for you, if you explain little more what you are trying to find.
> 
> Thanks


What I mean is to show me from some verses that I as a non Sikh can be convinced that the sikh scriptures are true and that I should follow them as I did in my thread Creation in Islam. I don't know what u mean by the heuristics, but was quoting something from the link which was a Sikh web site. I don't think u or I have have time to prove all the Sikh scripture. If u convince me of a few verses from it that will be a start.


----------



## Sherab (Oct 14, 2007)

Aziz-ji,

Why are you so bent on science? Do you need tangible proof in order for you to have faith in something?


----------



## BaljeetSingh (Oct 14, 2007)

azizrasul said:


> What I mean is to show me from some verses that I as a non Sikh can be convinced that the sikh scriptures are true and that I should follow them as I did in my thread Creation in Islam. I don't know what u mean by the heuristics, but was quoting something from the link which was a Sikh web site. I don't think u or I have have time to prove all the Sikh scripture. If u convince me of a few verses from it that will be a start.



The Sikh scriptures are as vast as any other religion's scriptures. I can definitely help find some verses if you give me what are you trying to find. The verses range from praising God, how to live meaningful life, how to meditate, shun useless superstitious practices, basic principles of living a Sikh life, etc. There is mention of about universe and planetary creation, but please remember we are not talking about a text book of Astronomy or Science, we are talking about Sikh religious scripture which is mainly devoted towards teaching how to live a meaningful Sikh life.



azizrasul said:


> I don't know what u mean by the heuristics


Some people try to analyze ancient (and other) scriptures by investigating each word separately and deriving individual conclusions and them combine those conclusions to arrive at a final conclusion. This kind of practice often leads to a totally different (and most of the times, wrong) conclusion. My favorite example is a 3rd grade story of five blind persons that I studied while I was in elementary school. It is a story of five blind persons who were walking in a jungle and came across an elephant. Having never came across an elephant, they tried to feel it by hand. First blind person got hold of elephant's ear and declared Elephant to be a huge fan, the second blind person got hold of elephant's legs and declared Elephant to be a pillar of a building, the third blind person got hold of elephant's tail and declared Elephant to be a rope, and so on. 

As you can see, in the absence of an holistic (Whole and not piecemeal) approach, people usually arrive at different (and often wrong) conclusion.


Regards.


----------



## Archived_Member_19 (Oct 15, 2007)

<<What I mean is to show me from some verses that I as a non Sikh can be convinced that the sikh scriptures are true and that I should follow them >>

Aziz ji

no one can persuade anyone to follow anything....

unless God wills it


----------

